# *new* Fenix HL25 headlamp,three AAA batteries,max 280 lumens.



## colight (Oct 21, 2014)

Fenix release a new headlamp HL25, first headlamp that uses three AAA batteries,max 280 lumens.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks good  but battery choice..
That cadet grey color is real nice. Not your standard anodizing color.


----------



## colight (Oct 21, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Looks good  but battery choice..



how do you think fo the AAA batteries


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, this one looks really interesting. If it's AAA even better. I guess runtimes won't be impressive but for me in a way it would work well as I use AAAs with my Garmin Foretrex. Any provisional release date?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2014)

colight said:


> how do you think fo the AAA batteries



Well 1x AAA is fine but 3.. Batteries always come in pairs, in the stores, so that isn't handy. They're readily available so that's a plus. 
Would have to see it and use it to know how it really turns out.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 21, 2014)

What I'm most worried is performance with AA/AAA lithiums. My HL30 still has its low "on steroids" after using it with same pair of lithium AAs for months...
For obvious reasons such as reduced weight, longer runtimes, better performance in harsh conditions ecc. people using lights for outdoors recreational activities definitely want to be able to use lithium AA/AAA batteries without losing modes!
It's not something so hard to understand, is it? I hope Fenix get it too at last!


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> What I'm most worried is performance with AA/AAA lithiums. My HL30 still has its low "on steroids" after using it with same pair of lithium AAs for months...
> For obvious reasons such as reduced weight, longer runtimes, better performance in harsh conditions ecc. people using lights for outdoors recreational activities definitely want to be able to use lithium AA/AAA batteries without losing modes!
> It's not something so hard to understand, is it? I hope Fenix get it too at last!



And hope it doesn't flicker


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 21, 2014)

kj2 said:


> And hope it doesn't flicker


:laughing::laughing: 

I didn't want to ask for too much but since we are there what about a nice moonlight mode?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I didn't want to ask for too much but since we are there what about a nice moonlight mode?



If I've read correctly in Selfbuilt's LD60 review, Fenix can't add a firefly mode because their circuity is to efficient.
Adding a Firefly-mode will end-up in flickering. I wonder how ZL or ArmyTek has that 'problem' solved.
Correct me if I'm wrong pls.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Kj2. That's what I had read too at first but obviously I also wonder how other manufacturers like ZL, ArmyTek, Thrunite, FourSevens, and even Nitecore have moonlight modes on some or even all their lights. Another explanation I have read is that a boost circuit is cheaper than a buck-boost circuit. 

My understanding of electronics is poor so I can't say what are the reasons but having read reviews with runtimes of FourSevens lights, I doubt efficiency is the reason why Fenix don't use moonlight.

Going back to the HL25: on the Fenix website it says the output sequence is High - Low - Medium and there is no mention of mode memory. I really hope the light doesn't come on on High all the time as IMHO it wouldn't be very useful on headlamp.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> .... I really hope the light doesn't come on on High all the time as IMHO it wouldn't be very useful on headlamp.








They got that covered


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks!  
With a 4 lumen Low, lightweight, and memory mode this light is officially on my to-buy list now. I still don't hold too much hope for lithium compatibility but who knows, maybe it will work fine!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 21, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> I still don't hold too much hope for lithium compatibility but who knows, maybe it will work fine!



3xAAA, 4.5V max, single 26650 4.2V max. It should just work fine. Assuming the AAA's are in a holder.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> 3xAAA, 4.5V max, single 26650 4.2V max. It should just work fine. Assuming the AAA's are in a holder.



No battery-holder needed


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Mr Floppy said:


> 3xAAA, 4.5V max, single 26650 4.2V max. It should just work fine. Assuming the AAA's are in a holder.



Thanks Mr Floppy. 3xAAA lithium has nominal voltage 4.5 but the actual voltage is probably over 5V at the start and I suspect it stays that way for some time though it would depend on the current draw. I never measured it but in Fenix AA lights it takes a long time for voltage to drop and have all modes. 
http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l92.pdf


----------



## Jpmac55 (Oct 27, 2014)

Expected release date is November 10, 2014.


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 27, 2014)

Good to know, thanks a lot Jpmac55!

For those based in the EU, it looks like the RRP is going to be around 45 euros.


----------



## skater1on1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Would you guys recommend this over the HL22?


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 28, 2014)

It depends what you are looking for. For my needs the HL25 looks like a much better option:
- Longer runtimes
- IPX8
- Brighter
Even burst mode for more light in case you need it - I'm not a fan of extremely bright outputs but considering the High isn't that bright it's nice to have a higher output option in case you need.


The only advantage I can see in the HL23 is that it's extremely lightweight and that it uses only one AA battery but again, runtimes are shorter so if you plan to use it a lot, you'd have to carry lots of spares. If you prefer AAs over AAAs, I'd go for the HL30 as it even has a red LED.


----------



## aacells (Oct 31, 2014)

Any chances of beam shots comparing the Fenix HL21 against this new Fenix HL25 headlamp? How do these headlamps compare against each other?


----------



## Illum (Oct 31, 2014)

Why 3AAA... why does it always have to be 3AAA :thinking:


----------



## Labrador72 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just think it offers a good balance in terms of size and form factor.


----------



## darklord (Dec 16, 2014)

kj2 said:


> No battery-holder needed



Are you saying you can lob a 26650 into this without any modding? Have you tried? That would offer the possibility of phenomenal runtimes


----------



## kj2 (Dec 17, 2014)

darklord said:


> Are you saying you can lob a 26650 into this without any modding? Have you tried? That would offer the possibility of phenomenal runtimes


Don't own the light. But the HL25 doesn't need a battery-carrier because there are slots milled for the batteries. So a 26650, besides it's not supported, won't fit.


----------



## darklord (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a shame :mecry: - but who knows, maybe the battery slots can be milled out altogether!! (you'd just have to use a battery holder if you wanted to use AAAs again)

The prospect of this light on a 26650 is rather interesting...!


----------



## darklord (Feb 25, 2015)

The HL25 now has an AA brother (or sister?...are headlamps male or female?!) - the HL23, a single AA body, very similar design and format.

But strange things in the Fenix runtime figures... at 50 lumen setting the HL25 (3xAAA) runs 50% longer on alkalines than on NiMh. But at same 50 lumen output the HL23 (1xAA) runs 28% less time on alkalines than on NiMh.

Call me confused! It's not the actual runtimes that bother me, but why the reversal of NiMh v alkaline superiority between lamps?


----------

